# Masterbuilt 20070112 Cold Smoking Kit for Masterbuilt Digital Smokers?



## smokinfatman (Jun 6, 2014)

Just found this on Amazon and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience using one of these for either cold or hot smoking?

I would love to have 6 hours of consistent and constant smoke as this unit implies.

YES, I have the A-maze-n 5X6 smoking unit, but no matter what I do I can't get it to stay lit, I have to torch it about once an hour.

Click Here to see this unit at Amazon...


----------



## avfordguy (Jun 7, 2014)

I have the cold smoker attachment, works great! I too got tired of loading the chip tray every 15-20 minutes. The cold smoker, load it with the wood chips,turn it on and walk away smoke lasts for at least 5 hours ( and I did'nt fully load it about 3/4 full). Personally I think it works great! Well make and only draws 1.2 amps.


----------



## bigbob73 (Jun 8, 2014)

I highly recommend it, love mine!


----------



## goliath (Jun 8, 2014)

bass pro     http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-Cold-Smoker-Kit/product/1110010501188/

and shops free usually

$59


----------



## smokinfatman (Jun 8, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> bass pro     http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-Cold-Smoker-Kit/product/1110010501188/
> 
> and shops free usually
> 
> $59


I went to their site and the unit is no longer there.  I even did a search of my own and I saw the unit listed in the listings, but when I went to click on it I kept getting an error page.


----------



## goliath (Jun 8, 2014)

I have had this happen before when i went to order a 2nd unit as back up. as you can tell i like it. anyways long story short i talked to them and this happens when they are out of stock. they always do get more in. i dont know how many they actually stock. its all about $10 and how fast you want it

Goliath


----------



## avfordguy (Jun 9, 2014)

You can call Masterbuilt direct and order one over the phone, mine took 3 days for shipping. Masterbuilt will be glad to keep you as a customer!


----------



## chiva (Jun 9, 2014)

Very happy with the cold smoking kit.  

My MES 30 was giving inconsistent smoke.  The cold smoking kit gave me a very consistent smoke.  It is easy to use and clean.

Note:  I did have to plug the cold smoker into a separate outlet than the MES 30, otherwise everything is great.


----------

